# Can this be used as lighting?



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I was at lowes the other day and was wondering if this light can be used for a planted tank. Thanks for the input


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

For a planted tank, I would say no. The bulbs in that light fixture are probably going to be the wrong spectrum to promote photosynthesis. Plus, they will lean on PAR value e.g. intensity.

How big is your tank? You can get 1 24"-65W PC or 1 36 - 96W PC for around the same price. Those would work much better and are designed for aquariums


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Im getting a 90 and Im just seeing what i need to get for set up. Thanks for the help


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Do a google search for different powercompact (PC) lights. There is a wide swing between the prices. Big Al's is a good place to start. From there you can compare those prices to others (and factor in shipping) to see what the best deal is.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

I would not recommend those.

Few questions:
1. How much money are you willing to spend?
2. Do you want to have high, low, or medium light plants?
3. Do you plan to use CO2?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

therizman1 said:


> *I would not recommend those.*
> 
> Few questions:
> 1. How much money are you willing to spend?
> ...


Meaning PC lights, or the lights he suggested?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

NO that light will not work . but they do sell plants bulbs at homedepot. and you just buy the reg.old 4ft shop light .


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Yes. And No. 
let me explain. 
That light looks to use incandecent bulbs. 
That limits the options of what you can do. 
For your 90 gal. I would say hat will not be able to be set up to do well for plants. 
Because your best option would be to use 25W powercompact screw ins. 
Thats only going to get you to 75W and that is less then 1 WPG.

I would really reccomend getting a good Power compact bar fixture and just mounting that above your tank. It will still look good. 
something like the coralife LED series. they have an elegant black housing and you can use much more powerfull bulbs. OR go with some lower powered metal halide pendants. Just make sure you can find low K bulbs. 
For planted you want to have your bulbs in the 6700-10K range.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for the input guys. I was trying to go for aesthetic purposes but I would not do so if it is not a good source of light. I guess ill just have to find a better looking housing for the lights you all suggest. Thanks


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

check out these ones. 
http://www.esuweb.com/cardfile.asp?ItemNum...elationship=283

They selling suspension hardware to hang from the celing if thats how you want to mount them. And this would offer a good amount of light for your 90gal. 280 total watts in the 48" fixture. as well they have the led "lunar lights" built in. I would reccomend swapping out the two acintic bulbs for another pair of 6700K's

this one would also work for you and offers the option to suspend however not as nice looking as the first. also dosen't have the lunar lights.
http://www.esuweb.com/cardfile.asp?ItemNum...elationship=254

OR. a pair of these bad boys would get you to slightly over 3wpg. and since the bulbs are 10k they are totally useable for plants. they are on the high side but will work.

http://www.esuweb.com/cardfile.asp?ItemNum...elationship=312


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

I really want to make this work but like you all have said I need a certain kind of bulb and wattage. Are there any bulbs that could be used in these pendant lights. I can find other pendant lights that can handle up to 75 watts per per bulb so the fixtures could have 225-300 watts. Just trying to see if its possible. Thanks guys


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Well the most powerfull screw in PC I've seen that come in proper spectrum are 25W that are made by lights of america. Most times in the petshop you will see the coralife ones but they are only 10w. So just to get yourself to 1wpg you would need to have 9 of those pendants. And that still wont be enought for good plant growing so to just to the min of 2wpg your looking at trying to hang 18 of those fixtures over your tank. At that point you'd have spent the time and effort that would have just made it worth the cost of the two MH pendants.

It not really a matter of what the fixture can handle its an issue of the bulb options. For screw in there just isn't much out there to chose from.
And the only other option for pendants is the MH fixtures. And the cost just skyrockets from there. 
Th only other thing I can think would be to go with a home made Flourscent hanging canopy. 
AHsupply.com might be able to help you there. But its not going to have the pendant look.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Only a 25 watt bulb. That kinda ruins my idea. Well I appreciate all of your help. Ill keep on the lookout but I am sure Ill end up with what you all have stated above. Thanks again

Would these bulbs be appropriate?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

no prob. best of luck with you. 
Sadly when looking at lighing for planted tanks theres only a few corners you can cut. the DIY strip lights is one way. 
Or the screw in type bulbs. But those only work well when your dealing with small tanks. 
Just keep in mind to be at the entry level of lighting you're going to need to come up with about 180w of lighting within the color temp range of 6700-10,000K. I think a hanging strip would probably be your best option. and would still look pretty sweet. It will also give you more color temp options then the MH will. you can go either reg floursecents,T5's or PC's.

The bulbs you linked. are only 2700 and 5500 kelvin. probably wouldnt work well. and keep in mind 55w is 55w. the "equivilant output" means nothing.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Alright well I appreciate all the help. I definitely know what I need to do now. Thanks again, great info.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)




----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Dude! I just found some 50W PC screwins that are 6000K. Once I remember where I found them I will update you. That might help ya out on the budget pendant Idea. 
I wanna say I found them at Target. But then it may have been walmart.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Sounds good to me. I have been on the lookout too. Let me know


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

will do.


----------



## Malok (Mar 26, 2006)

you can also check lowes or home depot look at thier light section they have some very nice lights that use flouressent tubes


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

For my 125 I used 3 under cabinet puck lights which came in a kit ( switch wire etc..). They use small 15 watt halogen bulbs.
I put one one each end and one in the middle.
I used velcro to hold them to the lids so they shine up and off the reflector in the flourescent fixtures.
I like the look because its looks more like natural sun light to me.

Just another option for you.
R.T.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

i did the exact same thing razor tooth they save you lots of money.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Yeah Boy Have I found something good today. 
So I was at the Fred Meyer and found that they have a 42 watt CF screw in type bulb at 6500K. Its made by lights of america. Model No 2842S. 
3 of those in that pendant will get you to 120 total watts. And that would be in the potentially useable for plants range. low light stuff.

If you don't have a fred meyer or you can't find these I can probably pick up a few for you and ship them. these ones are about 10 bucks each tho. But still much better then getting the ones from coralife. still twice as much wattage and half the price.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Sweet thanks for the great find. Ill have to grab a few when the time comes








THanks for your help!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

NP. I'm still searching for larger. But I doubt I will have any luck. I'm lucky to have found these ones. 
Lemme know if you need any other help. Or if when your ready to get and cant find them lemme know and I can get some for ya.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Alright will do...thanks again


----------



## dontom (Sep 3, 2006)

Check this out. I think this would work out perfect for you.

http://cgi.ebay.com/COMPACT-125w-FLUORESCE...1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Adam12 (Jul 15, 2006)

Not to mention the labor involved to install, if you dont have j-box in your ceiling in the exact location over your tank.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

dontom said:


> Check this out. I think this would work out perfect for you.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COMPACT-125w-FLUORESCE...1QQcmdZViewItem


Oy!! Thats one hell of a bulb! I wonder if thats actuall wattage or "Effective" wattage.


----------



## dontom (Sep 3, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> Check this out. I think this would work out perfect for you.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/COMPACT-125w-FLUORESCE...1QQcmdZViewItem


Oy!! Thats one hell of a bulb! I wonder if thats actuall wattage or "Effective" wattage.
[/quote]

Im not sure what kind of wattage it is but that should work for him.  They sell a 95w one, and if 95watts is still overkill he could get a fixture with only 2 lights instead of 3.

I'm gonna be doing a huge tank (600-800gallons) and I'm gonna do the over head lighting as well using these bulbs.


----------

